# Wie soll ich in meinem (ziemlich zugestelltem) Zimmer die 5.1 platzieren?



## mr_sleeve (9. September 2009)

DAS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ist mein Zimmer.

Ziemlich zugestellt. Mein Monitor steht von euch aus gesehen oben links im Eck. Die Standlautsprecher passen nicht unter den Tisch, ich will die beiden aber als Front benutzen für die 5.1 (@ PC) nutzen. Kennt ihr ne Lösung wie ich das am besten stell? 

Danke Schonmal

mfg, sleeve


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2009)

wo sitzt du denn? schaust du quasi von der zimmermitte dann nach "links oben", wenn man das bild als grundlage nimmt? is das für filme oder games gedacht, oder beides?

und holst du dann einen AV-receiver? wenn die heco-boxen nämlich nicht ne eigene stromversorgung haben, dann kannst du die gar nicht einfach so an den PC anschließen. wie groß sind die überhaupt?

grundsätzlich kann man boxen natürlich auch "oben" anbringen und sie einfach ein bisschen schief stellen, damit sie nach unten tönen.


----------



## VirusSXR (9. September 2009)

Ich würde die Lautsprecher an deiner Stelle an der Decke montieren, oder an der Wand über dem Bett (wenn Du tatsächlich nach oben links schaust). Oder Du kaufst dir Ständer für die Lautsprecher und stellst sie so im Raum auf, dass sie Dich nicht behindern im Zimmer.


----------



## nfsgame (9. September 2009)

Also Heco-Boxen haben ihre BR-öffnung zum größtteil auf der Rückseite. Da wäre ne Wandnahe aufstellung alles andere als optimal. Dazu gehören auch Wandhalter oder eine Aufstellung direkt an der Wand. Das muss doch nur dröhnen so wie die jetzt lt. der Zeichnung aufgestellt sind .


----------



## mr_sleeve (9. September 2009)

ich sitz im eck ^^


----------



## mr_sleeve (10. September 2009)

habe das Problem vorrübergehend gelößt... einfach die 2 Frontlautsprecher hinter den Fernsehtisch gestellt ^^. 

Irgendwann muss ich den Fernseh Tisch rausschmeisen und nen 42" an die Wand hängen ^^


----------



## Jami (14. September 2009)

Ähm, mann, dein Bett ist laut Skizze enorm riesig.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. September 2009)

Mit Hilfe der Zeichnung kann ich mir leider nur grob ein Bild von deinen vier Wänden machen, sicherlich wären ein paar Fotos in Form eines Rundumblicks etwas hilfreicher


----------



## Lexx (15. September 2009)

Jami schrieb:


> Ähm, mann, dein Bett ist laut Skizze enorm riesig.


auf mich macht das eher einen winzigen eindruck..
grad mal so breit wie der schreibtisch..
auf sowas würde ich nicht kauern wollen..

wenn man die eingangstüre im normmaß misst,
ist das bett ein wenig länger als eine türe breit ist..


----------



## mr_sleeve (16. September 2009)

zu den 2 Posts über mir 

@Wannseesprinter: Klar kann ich machen  du musst dich allerdings noch ein - zwei Stunden gedulden bis die Cam aufgeladen ist.

@ Lexx: Ich hab das mit Paint Net gemacht und dann auch nichtmal im richtigen Maßstab. Ich habe Jami bereits geschrieben das das Bett 2,00m auf 1,60m groß ist.


----------



## mr_sleeve (17. September 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Mit Hilfe der Zeichnung kann ich mir leider nur grob ein Bild von deinen vier Wänden machen, sicherlich wären ein paar Fotos in Form eines Rundumblicks etwas hilfreicher




Ich hab nun mal mehr oder weniger ein Rundumbild des Zimmers gemacht 

nicht wundern das es nicht aufgeräumt is aber ich fühl mich drinn wohl...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. September 2009)

Ui jui jui. Der Fernseher hat neben der Tür wahrscheinlich ein recht abenteuerliches Leben - man bedenke, wie oft die Tür das Gehäuses knutscht  -, aber was hältst du von einen kleinen Umzug der Flimmerkiste? Ich vermute, dass ebenfalls rechts neben der Tür ein Kickertisch steht (?). Nimm's mir nicht übel, aber das Zimmer bietet wenig Spielraum für große Aktionen in Form von Möbelumstellen etc. 

Die Tatsache, dass der Schreibtisch schon einen Großteil des Platzes einnimmt, erschwert enorm ein Verrücken/Umstellen der einzelnen Möbel umso mehr. Für einen vernünftigen Ton möchte niemand gerne die Lautsprecher an den Füßen stehen haben oder unmittelbar davor sitzen. Deine Brüllwürfel sind in dieser Hinsicht leider etwas unhandlich 

Ich möchte nicht sagen, dass die Lage ohne Aussicht ist, ich dir aber ernsthaft keinen hilfreichen Tipp bieten kann, der dein Problem behebt. Man müsste vor Ort sein.


----------



## crosser125 (21. September 2009)

Ixch würde den riesen Schreibtisch etwas stutzen, das hohe Regal neben dem Bett näher ans Bett. Dann kannst du die Schreibtischecke daneben stellen. Somit hast du Platz für Fernseher und links und rechts die Lautsprecher.
Lautsprecher hinterm TV geht ja überhaupt nicht.


----------



## mr_sleeve (23. September 2009)

wisst ihr was jungs? ich habs jetzt erstmal so gelassen wie es ist.. jetzt werden noch 2 anständige Rear Lautsprecher gekauft, da meine aktuelle... ihr habts ja gesehn 
nen neuen Center wollt ich mir auch kaufen aber das handel ich in nem anderen Thread aus  in 2 Jahren wird eh umgezogen und da mach ich mir dann n extra zimmer für sound un gut is 

trotzdem danke für eure hilfe 

man ließt sich!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. September 2009)

Lass von dir hören, sobald die neuen Lautsprecher im Zimmer aufgestellt sind


----------



## mr_sleeve (3. Oktober 2009)

klar doch  aber jetzt kommt erstmal ein i5  Ich gurke immer noch mit meinem 4400+ rum


----------

